# American Sniper.....a different view



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Every movie rewrites history. What American Sniper did is much, much worse. - Vox


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

As with everything in life, people are allowed to be wrong. The author states her claim to inclusion in that category.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The author is Amanda Taub. From looking at her background, she may not be neutral on some issues.
GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Me thinks movies "color" the history of wars more than rewrite history....... Just saying.....

http://theweek.com/cartoons/535141/editorial-cartoon-film-american-sniper


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Every movie rewrites history. What American Sniper did is much, much worse. - Vox


Can you make that avatar a little smaller ? Lol. :smt033
I was branded with mine. I could also use a modification if I knew how.
Oh btw I like the new avatar, sweet. :smt023

I'm waiting for my "if I don't like take a flying $hit " :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

After seeing the movie, I am impressed with the fact that it mostly just told a soldier's story, without attempting to make it any kind of statement about the morality of war. They put it out there, and anybody can make whatever they want to from it. It was very simply a story about a strong and courageous man doing what he thought was right, with a greater commitment than most folks will ever have about anything.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

IMHO, a try at justifying the Libtard point of view. And a subject not worth discussion.:smt084


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Can you make that avatar a little smaller ? Lol. :smt033
> I was branded with mine. I could also use a modification if I knew how.
> Oh btw I like the new avatar, sweet. :smt023
> 
> I'm waiting for my "if I don't like take a flying $hit " :mrgreen:


My wife surprised me with it. She was looking over my shoulder a while ago, and asked why I didn't have an avatar like others?

I told her that I didn't know how to create one. Obviously, she did. :heart:


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Methinks Amanda is less worthy than a bucket of spit.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Going to see this tonight... taking my Dad out... since he bought me the book several years ago when it first came out and helped me buy my first precision rifle.

Ordered tickets 4 days ago and got the best seats in the house. Another sold out show... just through online ticket sales!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Should be a good time with my old man.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

G


TAPnRACK said:


> Going to see this tonight... taking my Dad out... since he bought me the book several years ago when it first came out and helped me buy my first precision rifle.
> 
> Ordered tickets 4 days ago and got the best seats in the house. Another sold out show... just through online ticket sales!


50 yard line or near the end zone are usually decent seats. What did you get?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Middle seats in the front row of raised platforms. Pretty much dead center of the theater where every seat is an electric recliner with footrest. Brand new theater... only open a few weeks.

Ordering online pulls up a seating chart where you select your exact seats up to 4 days before showtime.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The last time I went to see a movie in a theater was........well........umm.......a really long time ago. 

Don't remember anything about raised platforms with electric recliners and footrests. :smt017


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

goldwing said:


> The author is Amanda Taub. From looking at her background, she may not be neutral on some issues.
> GW


It's VOX, of course they aren't neutral. VOX, not just liberal, but condescendingly liberal. It's not that she simply detests everything about the movie, she has to tell everyone who likes it how they are bad people and why.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Saw it four days ago. You folks won't be disappointed. One of the best movies I've seen in a long time.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Middle seats in the front row of raised platforms. Pretty much dead center of the theater where every seat is an electric recliner with footrest. Brand new theater... only open a few weeks.
> 
> Ordering online pulls up a seating chart where you select your exact seats up to 4 days before showtime.


Those are the best seats. Electric recliner!!

I'll have to check them out myself. Coming soon to a theater near me. 
Have fun :watching:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Great movie... has to have been the quietest i've ever heard a theater after a show. You could hear a pin drop in the theater while gathering jackets and walking out.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> The last time I went to see a movie in a theater was........well........umm.......a really long time ago.
> 
> Don't remember anything about raised platforms with electric recliners and footrests. :smt017


They had ushers at the theater. 
The movies were black and white
The good guys all wore white hats.
And he still has his Hop Along Cassidy decoder ring


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> They had ushers at the theater.
> The movies were black and white
> The good guys all wore white hats.
> And he still has his Hop Along Cassidy decoder ring


Yeah, something like that. When I was in the service and stationed overseas, our post theater had seats with backs that rocked.

I thought that was cool. :smt033


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's what another soldier says about the criticisms of the movie. Of course, you likely will not see it on CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC, etc., so make your own judgment.

http://video.foxnews.com/v/40090655...-on-american-sniper-criticism/?#sp=show-clips


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> Great movie... has to have been the quietest i've ever heard a theater after a show. You could hear a pin drop in the theater while gathering jackets and walking out.


There were several points in the movie where the audience applauded. And we also did this at the end of the movie.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not mine... dead silence, like people needed to process what they saw.


----------



## JonG (Jan 6, 2015)

Just got back from seeing the movie. The author of the article in question had some interesting points about how the movie misrepresented the war and glorified a man who killed a lot of people. The problem is that the point being made doesn't hold water. This was a story about one man who internally struggled with every shot he took and bore the weight of the responsibility of his actions. The movie centers around those very human feelings and struggles that linger in the of a job well do. The struggles he and his family endure can be hard to watch, but eventually arrive at places where hope can be found. And no, the movie isn't based around..a political debate over whether we should have been there. The story was about Kyle.One man's experience, one man's strength and one man's return to a wife and kids that love him. The article author missed the point. I wouldn't be surprised to find that she had not watched the movie at all.

The most moving part of the movie was when it was over. Everyone walked out slowly and silently, giving reverence to a man who deserved it.


----------



## hks95134 (Feb 13, 2015)

I thought it was a vivid description of "over-watch" sniping in Iraq.

Fairly good filming.

Fairly realistic sweep/clear tactics and procedures in a built up area.


----------

